# Namaste fellow writers!



## Zutara (Feb 12, 2015)

Namaste.

I'm Zutara, AKA Cainel AKA Liberal Shimmering; The former is my MC Alias, the latter, my production alias. I never really wrote anything meaningful, in my opinion, until I got  into High School and did a paper on the reasoning behind the abolition of marijuana for my 12th grade English Class. I tried taking a Creative writing class in 8th grade, but I wasn't very well-versed in articulating my thoughts, being 13 or 14 at the time. (I'm now 21.) I further developed my writing and also my grammar in a Grammar class I took in 12th Grade and my English 1010 class in Early Spring 2014.

I like writing about the state of society, where I think it's heading and where I think it should lead. Therefore, some of my writings may be controversial in the vein that I like to attempt to criticize various subjects that I don't entirely agree with, but also attempt to further my knowledge on things of which I strive to learn (the ideology behind the reasons people turn towards  faith-based belief systems, for example.) I hope that when others read my writings they will do so with an open mind and that if I'm wrong in any presuppositions I may state I am corrected if said presuppositions are illogical and commit fallacious errors.

One question, I just bought a month's worth of the membership so I should be able to post freely now, correct?

I hope to be welcomed with open arms and am glad that this website exists.

Sincerely, Zutara.


----------



## belthagor (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!

Do you like cake?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Zutara. Welcome to the forums 

It is my understanding that the ten post rule as we would put it would not apply to FOWF members.

But having said that, why wouldn't you want to make ten or more posts? We have plenty of forums where you can get involved in discussions. Also, if you plan on posting your own creative works for critiques, you'll find that critiquing others' works often helps in getting critiques of your own (the more you give, the more you get  )

Anyway, look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to WF! 

You seem like you have a lot to say, and what you say would be meaningful so as mustard said, I hope you do post regardless. I hope to see what you write and be able to comment. 

I love to find out what people think about how our culture is, especially because it's more subjective than it seems like it's ever been.

Looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## belthagor (Feb 12, 2015)

I brought him here, by the way.


----------



## Zutara (Feb 12, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi Zutara. Welcome to the forums
> 
> It is my understanding that the ten post rule as we would put it would not apply to FOWF members.
> 
> ...



Thanks MrMustard.

I have the intention of posting as soon as I get done lurking around and scoping the place out. Haha.

Condolences for your welcoming message. 

- - - Updated - - -



am_hammy said:


> Welcome to WF!
> 
> You seem like you have a lot to say, and what you say would be meaningful so as mustard said, I hope you do post regardless. I hope to see what you write and be able to comment.
> 
> ...



Hasn't it always been subjective though? What's your opinion on the idea of an 'objective moral playground?'

- - - Updated - - -



belthagor said:


> I brought him here, by the way.



This is true.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 12, 2015)

Zutara said:


> Hasn't it always been subjective though? What's your opinion on the idea of an 'objective moral playground?'



Pardon, let me rephrase a smidge and say I feel like the freedom we have for subjective thought is much more than it's ever been.

As for your question, it is loaded. A short answer would be it depends on where your foundations of your beliefs sit before considering that playground to be a part of it to ring true for yourself regardless of its universal truth.

Ahh yes, definitely looking forward to the questions and discussion you bring to the forums.


----------



## belthagor (Feb 12, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Pardon, let me rephrase a smidge and say I feel like the freedom we have for subjective thought is much more than it's ever been.
> 
> As for your question, it is loaded. A short answer would be it depends on where your foundations of your beliefs sit before considering that playground to be a part of it to ring true for yourself regardless of its universal truth.
> 
> Ahh yes, definitely looking forward to the questions and discussion you bring to the forums.



Le gasp! I forgot to introduce you two.

Snow, meet am_hammy, the prettiest member of this whole forum.


----------



## Zutara (Feb 12, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Pardon, let me rephrase a smidge and say I feel like the freedom we have for subjective thought is much more than it's ever been.
> 
> As for your question, it is loaded. A short answer would be it depends on where your foundations of your beliefs sit before considering that playground to be a part of it to ring true for yourself regardless of its universal truth.
> 
> Ahh yes, definitely looking forward to the questions and discussion you bring to the forums.



OK then, let's get down to the nitty gritty.  Would you rather I continue the discussion here or on a separate thread?

- - - Updated - - -



belthagor said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Do you like cake?



I love cake. Pie cakes are the best.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 12, 2015)

It would probably be best to start a thread, probably in the writing discussion forum as this is really meant for introductions. I think you'll get some interesting responses there


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome and Namaste 

I too enjoy writing about how I feel about our state of society. Abolition of marijuana is a topic I've wrote about many a time. If you ever wanna discuss the state of things it in detail, PM me!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Zutara! Given your name and location, I think I should warn you that we don't allow fan works to be posted in the Fiction section, especially of an illegitimate pairing of two cartoon characters  I jest, I jest



Zutara said:


> I like writing about the state of society, where I think it's heading and where I think it should lead. Therefore, some of my writings may be controversial in the vein that I like to attempt to criticize various subjects that I don't entirely agree with, but also attempt to further my knowledge on things of which I strive to learn (the ideology behind the reasons people turn towards  faith-based belief systems, for example.) I hope that when others read my writings they will do so with an open mind and that if I'm wrong in any presuppositions I may state I am corrected if said presuppositions are illogical and commit fallacious errors.



Oooh, it's nice to see a socially aware individual on the forums. I look forward to seeing some of your thoughts and work, and we have a non-fiction section that may interest you. We mostly critique how an idea is presented rather than the content, but can discuss content so long as the exchange remains low-key and civil.

In the meantime, please, make yourself at home.


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2015)

View attachment 7601


----------

